# Club Hipico Majorca/Mallorca



## richie121 (Aug 28, 2014)

My first post to the site so any feedback good or bad is welcome

Recent Holiday to Cala d'or came across a few sites but being with the family had little opportunity to explore. But if your in the area and have the time a few interesting places.

I came across this abandoned Hotel. Club Hipico. strangely you can still book rooms but I wouldn't recommend it.

Tried to find some history to the place, it was up and running as a 2 star hotel till around 2009 and seemed to get good reviews, and was classed as a modern low rise hotel.

it is on the edge of Cala d'or close to the Marina and originally had 40 guest rooms, restaurant pool, tennis court, kids play area and mini golf.

Because of the public location and open access to the grounds I took a look around, I wish I had a bit more time or tbh a bit braver, after a quick look around the grounds and entering what looked like the main bar, I attempted to look upstairs but was approached by a couple of hobo's (for want of a better word) who spoke no English and wanted my camera and god knows what else so I made a quick exit. 

The first pic (if the upload works) is a as was pic, the rest are mine.


club Hipico before 1 by SusieandDave, on Flickr


DSC_5990 by SusieandDave, on Flickr


DSC_5991 by SusieandDave, on Flickr


DSC_5994 by SusieandDave, on Flickr


DSC_5995 by SusieandDave, on Flickr


DSC_6003 by SusieandDave, on Flickr


DSC_6004 by SusieandDave, on Flickr


DSC_6005 by SusieandDave, on Flickr


DSC_6006 by SusieandDave, on Flickr


DSC_6007 by SusieandDave, on Flickr


DSC_6008 by SusieandDave, on Flickr


DSC_6009 by SusieandDave, on Flickr


DSC_6010 by SusieandDave, on Flickr


DSC_6011 by SusieandDave, on Flickr


DSC_6012 by SusieandDave, on Flickr


DSC_6013 by SusieandDave, on Flickr


DSC_6014 by SusieandDave, on Flickr


DSC_6015 by SusieandDave, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 28, 2014)

That's a great first report..I agree I would not want to stay there


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice first report fella, plenty more to come


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Aug 29, 2014)

Such a lovely spot, shame to see it so run down! 

Excellent first post though


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 29, 2014)

Good first report
Can't beat a holiday explore
I did a couple of places in Majorca earlier this year (a derelict hotel and a nightclub / theatre)

well done for having a go


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 29, 2014)

Nice one, something a bit different to what we're used to! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 29, 2014)

Great photos and thanks for showing this complex.


----------



## Hairdresser (Aug 31, 2014)

Im magaluff the old hotel barbados has been empty and closed since 2002 x


----------

